# Customized PC's that I built



## clevergod

You can check it out here: http://www.clevergod.com/customized/

I built a customized PC here are the stats:

AMD Athlon 2600+, 333 FSB
Retail! Not sub-par 3rd party.
512MB DDR PC 2700 333 Mhz
Maxtor 80GB, EIDE 7200RPM, ATA/133, 8mb Cache, 8.9m/s seek
Inno3D GeForce 5200, AGP 8X, 128mb DDR
NUTech DDW-081, 8X4X16 DVD+R/RW, 40X24X48 CD-R/RW, Black
Samsung, 48x, Black
Albatron KT400A KX400-8XV PRO V2 (Onboard sound/lan)
Mitsumi 1.44MB, Black
Hand Dremmeled Crosshair
Hand Dremmeled Crosshair
Two 12" cold cathode (mounted switch in back)
3 80mm Blue fans, 1 80mm clear fan
350 Watt P/S, LED Temperature Gauge in front
Lite On SK-2850, PS2, Black
Microsoft Optical, PS2, Black, 3 Button + Wheel
NOTE: No O/S installed. (Tested with Windows XP)
All driver discs included. Bundled with Sonic Software for writing cds.


----------



## SFR

clevergod said:
			
		

> You can check it out here: http://www.clevergod.com/customized/
> 
> I built a customized PC here are the stats:
> 
> AMD Athlon 2600+, 333 FSB
> Retail! Not sub-par 3rd party.
> 512MB DDR PC 2700 333 Mhz
> Maxtor 80GB, EIDE 7200RPM, ATA/133, 8mb Cache, 8.9m/s seek
> Inno3D GeForce 5200, AGP 8X, 128mb DDR
> NUTech DDW-081, 8X4X16 DVD+R/RW, 40X24X48 CD-R/RW, Black
> Samsung, 48x, Black
> Albatron KT400A KX400-8XV PRO V2 (Onboard sound/lan)
> Mitsumi 1.44MB, Black
> Hand Dremmeled Crosshair
> Hand Dremmeled Crosshair
> Two 12" cold cathode (mounted switch in back)
> 3 80mm Blue fans, 1 80mm clear fan
> 350 Watt P/S, LED Temperature Gauge in front
> Lite On SK-2850, PS2, Black
> Microsoft Optical, PS2, Black, 3 Button + Wheel
> NOTE: No O/S installed. (Tested with Windows XP)
> All driver discs included. Bundled with Sonic Software for writing cds.


 
That looks similar to a computer outpost.com (Fry's Electronics) was selling at one of their stores... only the price tag was, I believe $375 (USD) (of course without that case)

oh and that might be the worst intro I have ever seen....


----------



## clevergod

*Lets see the link*

Really? It had 512 ram, nvidia 5200, and a DVD+R/RW drive?

I'd love to see the link.

I'm sure it was pimped out with the lights, four case fans, and custom cut grills.


----------



## Bobo

Ugh, 5200

I have one of those, it is disgusting.....


----------



## clevergod

*Better than onboard*

A 5200 will school onboard crap. Direct X 9 support doesn't hurt. 

You could actually play a 3d game, hah. Even doom 3 on medium/low settings.


----------



## Bobo

clevergod said:
			
		

> A 5200 will school onboard crap. Direct X 9 support doesn't hurt.
> 
> You could actually play a 3d game, hah. Even doom 3 on medium/low settings.



Well, duh.  It works for most things.  But it works even better if you OC it...


----------



## clevergod

*:d*

Oh, I thought you were condemning the choice of video card.


Is anyone interested in buying the PC?


----------



## Praetor

*mOVeD*



> AMD Athlon 2600+, 333 FSB
> Retail! Not sub-par 3rd party.


They have 3rd party AMD chips?


----------



## Bobo

clevergod said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you were condemning the choice of video card.
> 
> 
> Is anyone interested in buying the PC?



No, I wasn't trying to condemn anything.


----------



## clevergod

I really need to sell these PC's so if anyone is interested, I'm giving a price break.


----------



## Lax

If it was better ram, Intel, and either a 5960 Nvidia (or up) Or a newer Radeon I would consider it. Sorry bud.


----------



## clevergod

If you want I could pull the video card/ram and drop the price. 

There's nothing wrong with the processor  (or the ram for that matter)

Although, if you're wanting to max out your settings in doom 3 then a 256 mb 5900 or higher wouldn't do you any wrong.


----------

